# Dura-Block hand sanding blocks



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gary, thanks for the review. I will have to look into these as they look pretty interesting.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Where did you purchase these items? The links above just go to the manufactures site with no buying information.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Here is the Amazon Link
Any place that sells auto body shop supplies and auto paint will carry usually probably them. 
Mine came from AutomotiveColorSupply
Northern Tool Online Store
has them


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

*Thanks Gary!!!!*

Dura-Block Sanding Kit - 6 Pc. 
http://www.amazon.com/Dura-Block-Sanding-Kit-Model-AF44L/dp/B000ED8UOG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1231096518&sr=8-1

3M Stikit Amazon carries 100 and 320 grit paper.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=3M+Stikit&x=10&y=23


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

$37.65 for 45yards of self adheshive sandpaper is a pretty good deal when you compare it to
$16.59 for a 25pack of 5" discs or 20 sheets of non adhesive Norton wet & dry for $12-$16 
at Rockler. A friend of mine does a lot of work on auto show cars, They get a car from the 
manufacturer and detail it, fill every spot weld in the door jams, repaint the entire vehicle. 
He is the one that I got my first Dura-Block from. If you ever make it to a new car auto show 
take a look at your door jam, then open cars at the show. They are not even close. The auto show
cars will have every spot weld filled with Bondo, you won't even see a weld in the door jam, or a speck of grime. He works at QEK
Auto Show & Event Support. He uses the sanding blocks every day, I just happened to see one
in his tool box and asked about it. I have 4 of the Dura-Blocks now and use them before any
of the cheap plastic ones that I have.


----------

